# Kong and training



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I have just given Sir Winston his first Kong, the kind that cleans teeth, filled with his most favorite treat, some soft cheese. He is definitely interested! I put it in his crate with his crate door open.
My objective is to start some crate training and I have a plan to do it very slowly, so that when I go visit, he will stay in his crate without fuss and enjoy the time there. I can see I will need the Crate games dvd, and I do hope he and I will be more welcome upon visits once this is accomplished. I think he has some Separation Anxiety, so it will be a slow process. He likes his crate, he goes in and out at will with the door open. Staying in with the door closed will likely be another matter and I don't want to go backward so I need to make it fun too. Wish me luck! I missed a fun "family" time because I was afraid he would bark and disturb the neighbors in my daughter's subdivision. Am determined that is my lack of training, so here we go!! It did not take him long to enjoy his Kong, step one...


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Good luck sir Winston How old is he?


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

I hope it works out and Sir Winston learns to love his crate.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks all, Sir Winston is about 3.5 years old we think. He did give up on the Kong and left the cheese in it, I thought he finished it off. I am not sure what his favorite thing will be a kong or something else. Raw bones, if I can find one big enough might work for the teeth, but hopefully I can fill the Kong with something he will really work on. Have to keep in mind his mouth is probably tired since his bones/treats have been small ones...so much to learn...


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Abby never cared for a Kong so I finally threw hers away. I guess it's because she's not a big chewer.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't think it is going to be a hit with Sir Winston either, but will try...he definitely thinks he is royalty...but treats me rather well.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> I don't think it is going to be a hit with Sir Winston either, but will try...he definitely thinks he is royalty...but treats me rather well.


With some that aren't that big into chewing the Kong, it works better to use something rather large to plug the big hole (like a piece of baby carrot) and the fill the rest of it with something dry, like kibble or Charley Bears. That way, they only have to work out that out that one end piece. Then rolling it around is enough to make the other stuff fall out. Sort of a dog-sized Pinata!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks I will try, have not used Charley Bears...He definitely likes dried chicken..and any meat based treat, plus string cheese. Won't even look at a carrot..


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Thanks I will try, have not used Charley Bears...He definitely likes dried chicken..and any meat based treat, plus string cheese. Won't even look at a carrot..


Well, it doesn't matter what you use to plug the end... just something that keeps everything from spilling out the minute he touches it!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I just put the cheese in there, but he did not work very long on it, then just left it. Maybe the piece was too big. I have the dental ball one with the slits in the sides..I will try what you are suggesting, maybe that will work better (when done correctly) LoL


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> I just put the cheese in there, but he did not work very long on it, then just left it. Maybe the piece was too big. I have the dental ball one with the slits in the sides..I will try what you are suggesting, maybe that will work better (when done correctly) LoL


There is another type of chew thing that is softer than a Kong that Kodi liked very much when he was a puppy. (now, Kodi, AKA "Jaws", chews even the BLACK Kongs apart, so he can't have them any more<g>) They are a soft, translucent blue, rubbery plastic. There is a chewy disk that you insert in one side, and the other side has soft flanges that you can put bits of food under. It's MUCH easier to get the food out than it is with the Kongs. Here's a link to them at Petsmart, though I found them other places as well:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4196713&lmdn=Dog

If Sir Winston isn't a strong chewer, he may like these better. Oh, and the Natural Balance rolled dog food is like "puppy crack". I know very few dogs who don't go crazy for it, so to jump start his interest, you could cut some of that into little cubes to stuff in whatever you're trying to interest him in!


----------



## fishie (Jul 25, 2010)

My trainer suggested I fille Murphy's kongs with his kibble, run a little water over it and then freeze it. Murphy loves it; he tosses the kong all over the place and the kibble flies everywhere.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks Kay and Amy I am going to try the Kong again, the puppy crack sounds great and I will try the freezing too, something will work...I appreciate the link, I do have a petsmart nearby so I can try, I bought the Kong because it was made in America, I think!!! Will keep you posted, thanks again!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I use cream cheese or peanut butter. Tonight our cousins stopped by on their way to Florida with their Dutch shepherd and my Yogi did not like him and got the blind boy all wound up so they all had to go in my room with their kongs to settle down. Poor Misty she likes everyone. At least I did not have to put them in their crates. They don't hate their crates we only use them for traveling so the crates excite them.


----------

